# Kryonaut 12 w/MK vs Conductonaut (Liquid Metal) 73 w/MK



## Nicholas Peyton (Jan 2, 2017)

*EDITED: A third test done on Kryonaut (after 48hrs of installation) resulted in better temps taking the max temp from 53.0c to 51.0c and the average from 51.9c to 50.6. So despite 'Thermal Grizzly' stating no curing time with Kryonaut; tests clearly show otherwise. The Kryonaut temps below have been updated accordingly to show the results after 48hrs of Kryonaut installation. Each test stage (with time) can also be viewed below in detail!*

Hi,

Couldn't find an online review comparing these two products from Thermal Grizzly.

And since they're both considered the best in their categories just now:
*Kryonaut (12.5 w/MK)* being the best _normal_ paste
*Conductonaut (73 w/MK)* being the best _liquid metal

I was desperate to find out! so:_


Prime95 'Small FFT' (max heat) results:


*Conductonaut Max Temp: 48.0c*
*Conductonaut Average Temp: 47.4c*
----------------------------------------------------------​
*Kryonaut Max Temp: 51.0c*
*Kryonaut Average Temp: 50.6c*
Full test details (for scrutinisation / comparison) below:


CPU: AMD FX-8350 4.0GHZ - overclocked to 4.8GHZ @ 1.488v (_with default CPU voltage offset of +50mv - see below)_
Motherboard: ASRock 990FX Killer (8-phase)
The rest: see below

=================================
Conductonaut LM 72 w/MK* (installed 1 month+)*
=================================
*Chiller Set to: 10c *
*Water Start Temp: 10c*
CPU start temp: 17.0c
Ambient start: 22.5c
Back of Socket Fan: Full on
Clocked To: 4800mhz (all power saving features on but automatically disabled at load) 
CPU voltage: 1.488v (1.388 with +150mv offset)
RAM: 2133mhz
NB & HT: 2600mhz
Chiller & Filter in loop.
GPU drawing 16w

Prime95 Maximum Heat (SMALL FFT's) test
Max Temp:48c
Average Temp (after resetting HWINFO64 at 5m): 47.4c
Test Duration: 10m
Throttling: No

======================================
Kryonaut 12.5 w/MK (no cure time?) TEST 1 *(installed 1 hour)*
======================================
*Chiller Set to: 10c *
*Water Start Temp: 10c*
CPU start temp: 17.0c
Ambient start: 22.2c
Back of Socket Fan: Full on
Clocked To: 4800mhz (all power saving features on but automatically disabled at load)
CPU voltage: 1.488v (1.388 with +150mv offset)
RAM: 2133mhz
NB & HT: 2600mhz
Chiller & Filter in loop.
GPU drawing 16w

Prime95 Maximum Heat (SMALL FFT's) test 1
Max Temp: 53
Average Temp (after resetting HWINFO64 at 5m): 52.6c
Test Duration: 10m
Throttling: No


=====================================
Kryonaut 12.5 w/MK (no cure time?) TEST 2 *(installed 24hrs)*
=====================================
All other settings: same as above except ambient:
Ambient: 23.7c

Max Temp: 53.0c
Average Temp (after resetting HWINFO64 at 5m): 51.9c
Test Duration: 10m
Throttling: No

==============================
Kryonaut 12 w/MK (no cure time?) TEST 3 *(installed 48hrs)*
=====================================
All other settings: same as above except:
Ambient: 23.6c
CPU start temp: 16.5c

Max Temp: 51.0
Average Temp (after resetting HWINFO64 at 5m): 50.6
Test Duration: 10m
Throttling: No


----------



## Nicholas Peyton (Jan 2, 2017)

The liquid metal performed better than I expected, I was surprised to be honest 

*Edit. *Thermal Grizzly claim there is *no 'curing time' for Kryonaut.  However I'm sure I still got better temps on it after a few days in the past. (Faintly remember this).*

I'm going to do some *concrete testing on this *to find out (with a few heat cycles to try and speed the process up).

If I do get better temps I'll update the results above with a 4th entry.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 2, 2017)

i've not tested that brand due the high price here, but i've seen similar results in the past - if you have the balls for it (and the right chip) a naked die or a delidded IHS shows amazing results from liquid metal pastes.

LM is rarely worth it unless you're doing some heavy OCing, but another benefit is that it never dries up and doesnt need to be replaced - so stuff like GPU's or laptops that you never want to touch again, its great for.


----------



## Nicholas Peyton (Jan 2, 2017)

Mussels said:


> i've not tested that brand due the high price here, but i've seen similar results in the past - if you have the balls for it (and the right chip) a naked die or a delidded IHS shows amazing results from liquid metal pastes.
> 
> LM is rarely worth it unless you're doing some heavy OCing, but another benefit is that it never dries up and doesnt need to be replaced - so stuff like GPU's or laptops that you never want to touch again, its great for.



It's something I'd love to get into; but I've already kind of got my heart set on ZEN when it launches. (Of course ZEN is going to be soldered)

However I've never had a serious intel chip before.  This was going to be my first ever *serious* CPU purchase.  I've always went for the economy CPU with a more expensive GPU in the past.

Maybe I'll wait and see if intel drops prices.  It would be nice to experience the change, and go the intel route (for a change of scenery).  Hmm food for though, for now...

Imagine a naked DIE with my chiller... hmm  mmm


----------



## Mussels (Jan 2, 2017)

worth noting you didnt specify the CPU you tested with in the OP, even if its the same as whats your in specs one day they'll change and this'll confuse people


----------



## Nicholas Peyton (Jan 2, 2017)

Mussels said:


> worth noting you didnt specify the CPU you tested with in the OP, even if its the same as whats your in specs one day they'll change and this'll confuse people



*My apologies. Updated. *


----------



## FireFox (Jan 2, 2017)

I have read a few reviews, it seems a great thermal paste but i am too faithful to Arctic MX-4/MX-2


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 2, 2017)

I'm using thermal grizzly kryonaut TIM for my CPU, great temps, never went over 50c core temps on load during summer (27c ambient).

Great stuff!!!


----------



## Nicholas Peyton (Jan 3, 2017)

*UPDATE: 
*
A *third test* done on* Kryonaut (after 48hrs of installation*) resulted in *better temps* taking the max temp from 53.0c to 51.0c and the average from 51.9c to 50.6.

So despite 'Thermal Grizzly' stating no curing time with Kryonaut; tests clearly show otherwise.

The Kryonaut temps above  have been updated accordingly to show the results after 48hrs of Kryonaut installation. Each test stage (with time) can also be viewed above in detail!



=====================================
Kryonaut 12 w/MK (no cure time) TEST 3 (installed 48hrs)
=====================================
All other settings: same as above except:
Ambient: 23.6c
CPU start temp: 16.5c

Max Temp: 51.0
Average Temp (after resetting HWINFO64 at 5m): 50.6
Test Duration: 10m
Throttling: No



So clearly Kryonaut gives better performance after 48hrs of installation (this is also in line with my faint memory of getting better temps with it a few months ago, when I wasn't actually doing any official carefully (fairly) executed tests).

Kryonaut temps improved a little after 24hrs of installation; then dramatically at 48hrs of installation (again; detail can be viewed above).

I have updated the test information accordingly in my opening thread on this post.

*So that settles it then; the BEST performing normal paste is only 3.2c worse off than the HIGHEST rated Liquid Metal. Despite it's thermal conductivity being nearly 6 times as strong.*

Would also be interesting to see if Kryonaut performs even better after a full 7 days of installation. _(although I don't even have a faint memory of this ever being the case)._


----------



## Mussels (Jan 3, 2017)

Nicholas Peyton said:


> *So that settles it then; the BEST performing normal paste is only 1.5c worse off than the HIGHEST rated Liquid Metal. Despite it's thermal conductivity being nearly 6 times as strong.*
> .



at the wattages you tested, on a soldered FX chip.


----------



## Nicholas Peyton (Jan 3, 2017)

I agree; my scenario shouldn't be used to review the paste for every possible environment.

But for those thinking of using it without a delid (just as an everday paste) it could be very useful.

Personally; I toyed with the idea of using this "imfamous" or "magical" liquid metal paste for months before finally saying "#### it' lets just try it.

To be honest; I was actually disappointed with the results when I first installed the Conductonaut LM (after viewing all the hype about it and learning about the *risk)* people often associate more risk with *much* better gains.

The quoted 73 w/MK (6-10 times that of normal pastes) could also now be considered irrelevant. (certainly to me it is now, before, no.  Now, yes...).

A recent government study of a paste rated by manufacturer (can't remember what one) also showed the w/MK rating as 8 times as weak as claimed. (you'd have to google it for the full story).

The fact that my tests actually validated my own thoughts about it, for me. Was a clear bonus to me... I just wanted to share my experience  ;-)

If anyone got better results with Conductonaut vs Kryonaut I'd still love to see their LM temps and would welcome this 110% 

I also couldn't find anything online elsewhere comparing *these two* pastes.

Kryonaut took the market by storm and won the battle (and is still dominating it) just now as the best performing _normal_ paste_._

The info relating to curing time (despite the manufacturers claim) is also a great bonus to have confirmed in tests (especially as I already suspected it)...again, proper test confirmed my suspicion 


_P.S don't know how relevant this is because it's full system only. But was 375w during test. GPU was only 16w. Fans & pump 45-50w. Chipset not so sure about. HDD's are 1 normal 3TB and 2 SSD's (no background apps running except 'Windows standard' and 'Samsung Magician' combined 0-1% CPU load & HDD load 0%)._


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 3, 2017)

Mussels said:


> at the wattages you tested, on a soldered FX chip.



With a water chiller. 

Still, I really appreciate someone doing this.  Reviews like this are hard to come by, so thanks.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 3, 2017)

Is it worth to buy the Grizzly Kryonaut ?

5.55 Gramm of Grizzly cost 17,90€, you can buy the Arctic MX-2 8 Gramm for 5,75€ and the Arctic MX-4  20 Gramm 16,50€, and both thermal paste are good.

Note: both Arctic i can get it 5 minutes from where i live and the Grizzly has to be ordered what it means maybe you have to pay postage.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 3, 2017)

you seems bothered by "no curing time" but all TIM, save for LM past that are more to be used for delided CPU's, have a curing time ... even Arctic Cooling Mx-4 is stated as "non curing" but temps get better overtime.... no biggies here ...



Knoxx29 said:


> Is it worth to buy the Grizzly Kryonaut ?
> 
> 5.55 Gramm of Grizzly cost 17,90€, you can buy the Arctic MX-2 8 Gramm for 5,75€ and the Arctic MX-4  20 Gramm 16,50€, and both thermal paste are good.
> 
> Note: both Arctic i can get it 5 minutes from where i live and the Grizzly has to be ordered what it means maybe you have to pay postage.


it's not "gr" that is important but "ml" due to the density (more ml more application at a higher density) ... i was a huge user of MX-4 and GC-Extreme (Gelid) but now i have the whole range of Thermal Grizzly TIM (inclusive the Conductonaut, that i keep aside for now )
if no TG TIM i take Gelid GC Extreme if no GC-Extreme i take MX-4 

edit, funny your MX-4 is same price as mine, while being 8gr opposed to 3.5gr, and you Kryonaut is cheaper than mine


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 3, 2017)

I think I'm sticking with Kryonaut, if only because I live in the foothills of a mountain in an area with very unreliable electricity.  How is this relevant?  It's frickin' cold here, and when electricity fails, temps below 8 C are actually possible indoors, which I understand is very bad for your rig if liquid metal gets exposed to this.  So yeah, not going there, lol.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 3, 2017)

I would buy Grizzly Kryonaut  just if i run an Aircooled Machine and if Grizzly would performance 5c drop over the Arctic MX-4/2, thing that would never happen.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 3, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> I would buy Grizzly Kryonaut  just if i run an Aircooled Machine and if Grizzly would performance 5c drop over the Arctic MX-4/2, thing that would never happen.



5c is a stretch yes, but I got about 3c diff when I tried it vs MX-4, so it's not completely impossible.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 3, 2017)

the hotter your temps, the bigger the difference.


if you're running at 50C load, you wont see shit. If you're running 95C load because you're balls to the wall and you need to delid, you'll see a bigger gain.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 3, 2017)

If i am running a Watercooling//Chillercooling Machine 2c/3c means nothing for me.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 3, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> If i am running a Watercooling//Chillercooling Machine 2c/3c means nothing for me.



It really doesn't make a big difference.  If I'm doing a customers PC, I still use Arctic MX-4.  It's just hard to beat cost/performance wise.  My PC just gets the best because I can, no other reason.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 3, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> It really doesn't make a big difference.  If I'm doing a customers PC, I still use Arctic MX-4.  It's just hard to beat cost/performance wise.  My PC just gets the best because I can, no other reason.


same here for me


----------



## Mussels (Jan 3, 2017)

i do the same, MX4 is a great 'middle ground' - its slightly above average in all ways, and its cheap.

better pastes, go onto my heavily overclocked stuff where i prioritise silence over everything else, a few degrees less means less noise - a tangible result for using expensive paste.


----------



## Nicholas Peyton (Jan 3, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> I think I'm sticking with Kryonaut, if only because I live in the foothills of a mountain in an area with very unreliable electricity.  How is this relevant?  It's frickin' cold here, and when electricity fails, temps below 8 C are actually possible indoors, which I understand is very bad for your rig if liquid metal gets exposed to this.  So yeah, not going there, lol.



What do you mean by that? Are you saying at temps of 8c and lower liquid metal can damage your machine?

That's how I am reading that lol... ?!?! But I know that can't be right///


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 3, 2017)

Does it crack the bond or something?


----------



## Nicholas Peyton (Jan 4, 2017)

phanbuey said:


> Does it crack the bond or something?



I was thinking of using LM on my GPU to get from 11c load temp (on my water chiller) to maybe 6 or 7c load temp (optimistic I know but I wanted to try for myself)....

But if that is what happens maybe this wouldn't be such a good idea lol....

I was using it on my CPU with a water temp of 5c (but CPU would still be running at 15-50c). CPU's obviously don't match water temp as well as a GPU....

It's still *metal* though; it should still "conduct the cold." -_forgive wrong terminology there, you know what I mean : -)_

When I'm running at those low water temps the metal parts of my cooling system all feel *much* colder than the acrylic & tubing.


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 4, 2017)

you could try dropping one of these in just for kicks:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005EZIKLC/?tag=tec06d-20

That's a lot of power consumption tho...


----------



## Mussels (Jan 4, 2017)

the minimum temp will vary between pastes/brands, but sub zero (or close to) is definitely something to research before applying


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 4, 2017)

Nicholas Peyton said:


> What do you mean by that? Are you saying at temps of 8c and lower liquid metal can damage your machine?
> 
> That's how I am reading that lol... ?!?! But I know that can't be right///



It could in a delidding scenario at least.  Gallium (the main liquid metal in these compounds) turns to a solid at 8c, and it probably expands while doing so.  If it expands enough, it would probably crack my die.  You're probably fine with a IHS, but even then I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## Nicholas Peyton (Jan 4, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> It could in a delidding scenario at least.  Gallium (the main liquid metal in these compounds) turns to a solid at 8c, and it probably expands while doing so.  If it expands enough, it would probably crack my die.  You're probably fine with a IHS, but even then I wouldn't risk it.



Excellent explanation. Thanks.

U truly do learn something new every day.

Thanks 

Anyway that's the LM off the table then lol in my quest for 11c to 5c _(GTX 1080 load temp)_

Chiller won't go below 3c and difference between water and load I'm getting is 5.5c-10c with Kryonaut.

At Idle my GTX 1080 actually matches the water temperature to within about 0.5c - 1.0c which is still nice just to look at, lol


----------

